# RUST BULLET



## dorald (Jun 29, 2013)

Has anyone in the community coated their shop floor with a product called "RUST BULLET"? . . . or something else similar to this?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

This is an old thread, but I see no responses.

I did my entire shop in it, both wood and car side. LOVE it. Two coats took every bit of five gallons. (22×36) Seems immune to anything I spilled on it and is really tough. Not slippery at all. No chips where I have dropped things. Only about a year of use, so can't tell you about really long term. I had new clean concrete, so no etching or anything. I like it enough I plan on doing my garage floor too. Cleans up easy.

My other hobby is little British cars, so I deal with a lot of rust. I switched from POR-15 to Rust Bullet ( same chemistry) because the silver base coat is flat and allows top coat without sanding.


----------



## dorald (Jun 29, 2013)

Many thanks for your response TVGEEK! I do appreciate it. To be completely honest, I had forgotten about it since it was very old but with your response, I will put this project back on my TO DO list for the summer. To cold here I think for doing it now.

Thanks again.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I am a die-hard fan of POR-15 and have used it extensively on rusted 
and corroded metals.
(even on wood when I need a solid, rock hard penetration that will be painted).
other than the price, how is one better or not-so-better than the other ?

.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

As I mentioned, the big advantage of Rust-Bullet silver as a base coat is it's flat finish so you do not have to sand it before top coat or hit the exact tacky window.

Besides on rusty metal, wood, I use it to saturate fiberglass cloth for non-structural pinhole repairs. Trunk floors for example. I can't tell you how long it holds up as I have not had any indication of failure ever. Far better than poly resin for that kind of thing where welding in new steel is just not really needed. Typical DIY fiberglass patch will get undercut, rust and pop off.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I bought a 1930 Buick sedan several years ago that had spent its entire life in
Arizona. when it got to me in S.E. Georgia, the wood parts started to freak out
with the high humidity right away. over a two year renovation (not restoration)
I replaced a lot of the wood members with white oak and took all of the floor boards
up and coated them with POR-15. the wood spoked wheels were also soaked in POR-15.
the insides of all 4 doors got a good soaking of it too.
I really loved that car !!! after it was road worthy, I made it my shop car for advertising.
10 years later, I sold it to a young lady in Martha's Vineyard where she used it as a
Vintage Limo service. a really nice touch for the older folks to step back in time.
I fully endorse the rust encapsulating products for a lot of projects other than rust.









.


----------

